# New Signature



## Akoji (Nov 20, 2007)

Well i made that today... And ime quite happy from the results!

=)

Rate please =P
(the sig is in the Signature.)


----------



## Ace Gunman (Nov 20, 2007)

Love it! Super Mario Galaxy sigs are a bit cliched, but this one is so good that I'm going to give it a 9.5 out of 10. My only concern is that I'm not sure how I feel about the font. But I'm leaning towards liking it.


----------



## Ducky (Nov 20, 2007)

I dont think the colors fit...


----------



## Akoji (Nov 20, 2007)

Well, I didn't want to stay in the traditional red/orange shade for my signature, and anyway it would have been so monochrome. I find it more interesting with those colors.


----------



## xflash (Nov 20, 2007)

other than the fact that it's 7kb over the limit it looks great but you should maybe try another font 9/10


----------



## Psyfira (Nov 20, 2007)

I like it, it's interesting. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Like the font too. Nice job.


----------



## Akoji (Nov 21, 2007)

yeah I know for the 7kb... but if I tried to go bellow that it got awfuly blury... 

anyway here's a new one a I did today =)


----------



## enigmaindex (Nov 21, 2007)

Super Mario sig = Win. Keep the mario one, it looks unique if you know what i mean, not too sure on the lost in tokyo one.


----------



## rhyguy (Nov 21, 2007)

try saving it as a png if you still have the original psd

8/10 for smg, dont like the font, or the greenness
tokyo one 9/10 i like how the rocket thing has pixelation radiating behind it


----------



## Prime (Nov 21, 2007)

I love it.

Do you take Sig requests? i'd love you to make a new sig for me since my current one is very crap.


----------



## Akoji (Nov 21, 2007)

Yeah sure, would you like something else than a Mario sig, since
1- A lot of people have them lol.
2-Im not sure I would have another good idea for Mario.

But if you really want a Mario one, I can still try.

Your sig is not that bad, maybe you just overused the splatter brush, and you need to blend more your Mario and add some movement in it. Maybe change de text.


Edit: Thanks for the png tip, I will try it tonight.


----------



## Prime (Nov 21, 2007)

QUOTE(DarkRamza @ Nov 21 2007 said:


> Yeah sure, would you like something else than a Mario sig, since
> 1- A lot of people have them lol.
> 2-Im not sure I would have another good idea for Mario.
> 
> ...



Yeah, it was my secound attemp at making a sig thats is why is sucks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So yeah Mario sig please! if you want to keep this thread spam free we can talk though PM's.


Thanks very much!


----------



## PikaPika (Nov 21, 2007)

Sig looks great! I wish I could do stuff like that, but I have no sense of creativity 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BTW: Darkramza, you have 1336 posts! make one more, then stop posting except in the testing are


----------



## Seven (Nov 23, 2007)

I like it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I also like the font too, although it might be better if it were more subtle. But otherwise, you get a 9 from me.


----------



## Nero (Nov 25, 2007)

I like it..  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 SMG

9/10

The colors are nice in your Sig.

~Nero


----------

